

GameStop tries to win back its customers - ltamake
http://www.pcworld.com/article/239019/gamestop_tries_to_win_back_customers_trust_after_coupon_bungle.html

======
georgemcbay
"We regret the events surrounding this title release and that our customers
were put in the middle of this issue between GameStop and Square Enix, the
publisher of this game."

If they want to win back trust they should start by taking real responsibility
for the very stupid thing they did.

Their apology comes off like an "I'm sorry... that you took offense to what I
said" style non-apology to me.

~~~
pseudonym
It's Gamestop. I don't personally know anyone who shops there, and their
entire brand seems to be geared towards tweens and their respective, non-game-
aware guardians.

I'd be willing to bet that internet kerfluffles aside, 90% of their regular
customer base has not heard of this issue and wouldn't care overmuch if they
did.

------
mmx
Does GameStop have any real competition in the retail space? I'm not talking
about Walmart, Bestbuy, etc. but a retail chain that does exactly what they do
but better/worse? Maybe it's not worth it with the rise of download services,
but it just seems like there is opportunity here to improve this process and
do what GameStop does but better, I only seem to hear negative things about
that company.

~~~
JeffL
I have to feel that GameStop is utterly doomed in the long run. I think that
viewing GameStop as an opportunity to get into the space is like viewing the
weakness of Blockbuster to get into brick and mortar DVD rentals.

~~~
stock_toaster
I am sure there is still room for boutique operations to possibly beat them
locally (citywide) or regionally for used game trade-in/resale.

I mean, there are still record/cd stores and bookstores. I thought the used
market was where gamestop historically made their money, not the sale of new
games.

